# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  ارقام بنت  والله رابط حقيقى

## طائر الشرق

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...


كيف الحال..
شو الأخبار ...
متحمسين ....


ارقام بنات بالهبل ...

أولاً لازم تتقيد بالشروط أدناه:-
1) لا تضع أي رد قبل لا تشوف الأرقام...
2) إذا حصلت رقم تعرف صاحبته لا تتهور بأعطيك المصدر
3) إذا تعرفت على أي واحده من البنات عطنا خبر
4) لا تتلاعب بمشاعرهن..
5) أرجوا أن تكون العلاقه صداقه فقط

ثانياً
أي بنت من بنات المنتدى تحصل رقمها تعطيني خبر في
حالة رغبتها في حذفه...

ثالثاً
لا يجوز التشهير بأي وحده من البنات في حالة معرفتك بها
وطلعت من بنات المنتدى....

رابعاً

تفضل بالدخول للحصول على 100 رقم بنت من بنات جامعة القاهرة والاسكندرية والمنصورة وعليشة

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
على فكرة : الرابط يمكن يتأخر لما يفتح .. انتظره ..
لا تفكر إن الموقع فاضي ... والله إنه يفتح ومو فاضي ..


http://www.geocities.com/kkkkk595/T14.htm
 ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit:: 
عاجبكو صح اشوف ردود كتيرة مش تاخدو الارقام وتمشو انا تعبت اوى لحد ماجبتهم

----------


## بنت شهريار

قديممممممممممممممممممممة  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا معرفتش أشوف الأرقام للآسف 
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## ناصرالصديق

اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللعب غيرها

----------


## the_chemist

يا عمنا 

أنت جاى تهيس علينا

أتصل برقم منهم تطلع تقولى أنا من جامعة نيودلهى

أروح لها فين دى

و بعدين أنا مش بأحب الهنود

----------


## ريـم

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> قديممممممممممممممممممممة 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا على المرور   يا بنت شهريار

ما تقلقيش المرة الجاية  هاجيب  ارقام  صبيان :Dribble:  :Dribble:  :Dribble: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## طائر الشرق

> أنا معرفتش أشوف الأرقام للآسف



معلش يا ابن البلد  بقى هاجيبلك نضارة عشان تعرف تشوفهم

ولو انهم كانو واضحين وضوح الشمس فى الافق السطع الناطعة

----------


## ابو زوبة

*ياراجل حرام عليكى دوختى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بس حصلت على واحد*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *ياراجل حرام عليكى دوختى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بس حصلت على واحد*


عشان تحرم  يا ابو زوبة


 :2:  :2:  :2:  :2: 
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## طائر الشرق

> اللللللللللللللللللللللللللللعب غيرها


ماشى ياعم ناصر هالعب غيرها 

انا وراكم والزمن طويل

----------


## طائر الشرق

> يا عمنا 
> 
> أنت جاى تهيس علينا
> 
> أتصل برقم منهم تطلع تقولى أنا من جامعة نيودلهى
> 
> أروح لها فين دى
> 
> و بعدين أنا مش بأحب الهنود


 ::nooo::  ::nooo::  ::nooo::  ::nooo:: 

يابختك ياعم وصلت للهند مرة واحدة ابقى هاتلى فيل من عندك

مشكور لمرروكم جميعا

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة جدااا هيثم

----------


## oo7

مافيش ولا رقم رد عليا

----------


## طائر الشرق

::  ::  ::

----------


## صابور

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::  ::shit::

----------


## صابور

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## طائر الشرق

::  ::  ::

----------

